# Your Favorite War Tv Shows



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2009)

We've had some great discussions (and polls) about the best and worst WWII movies, but how about those Tv shows?

There were some great ones, but my favorite of all time has to be Hogan's Heros! When I was a kid, I'd hear the drums to the theme song start, and I'd drop whatever I was doing, and run for the living room! 

I've included shows from all wars (WWII, Korea and Vietnam) that I could remember! Sorry if I missed one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2009)

Rat Patrol!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 29, 2009)

Never seen a lot of those you listed Grau. Battlefield detectives comes into mind, though I don't think that's appropiate for this poll.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Never seen a lot of those you listed Grau. Battlefield detectives comes into mind, though I don't think that's appropiate for this poll.


Yeah, I thought about shows like Victory at Sea and such, but thought I'd just stick to these this time around!

I almost considered Sgt. Bilko, CPO Sharkey and Gomer Pyle, too


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

Unfortunatelly I haven't seen any of the shows listed, except occasionally few episodes of M*A*S*H, but these were aired here in Serbia long time ago... One show I do enjoy watching when ever is aired is 'Allo 'Allo!
But since this is a comedy I guess its not appropriate for this poll?


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2009)

Seen a few of those shows but had to pick MASH. The writing and jokes were superb! Of course I didn't know the Korean War lasted 11 years.


----------



## Bernhart (May 29, 2009)

always loved mash


----------



## Cota1992 (May 29, 2009)

Don't forget my favorite- Danger UXB!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2009)

Where's "Band of Brothers"? *sniff* Voted for "Hogan's Heros" in the meantime.


----------



## Colin1 (May 29, 2009)

Where's Garrison's Guerrillas?


----------



## Doughboy (May 29, 2009)

Hogan's Heroes.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2009)

Added Band of Brothers to the poll. It is my favourite series by a long shot although I will admit I haven't seen many of the rest.


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

In that case can I change my vote from "Other" to the "Band of Brothers"?


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 29, 2009)

Band of Brothers would be my favorite war TV Mini-Series.

M*A*S*H gets my vote as favorite war TV show.

TO


----------



## drgondog (May 29, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> We've had some great discussions (and polls) about the best and worst WWII movies, but how about those Tv shows?
> 
> There were some great ones, but my favorite of all time has to be Hogan's Heros! When I was a kid, I'd hear the drums to the theme song start, and I'd drop whatever I was doing, and run for the living room!
> 
> I've included shows from all wars (WWII, Korea and Vietnam) that I could remember! Sorry if I missed one!



To me Band of Brothers doesn't fit as a 'TV Show' - the only reason it didn't get released as a movies was the 10 hour problem.. 

I would vote this one if you insist but sticking with 12 O'Clock High, then Combat (these should date me).


----------



## Torch (May 29, 2009)

Band of Brothers was a great series, always liked Combat, found some dvds in a supermarket of all places of the colored Combat shows. Could of sworn there was another series called Battlefield or something like, the introduction was black and white bayoneted rifles, ran around the same time as Combat.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2009)

Heh. Band of Brothers doesn't fit the "movies" list, either....it is, and rightfully so, apparently in a category all of its own! I'll stick with Hogan's Heroes in that case.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2009)

Gotta go with Combat...always watching MASH,...wish Rat Patrol would return down under....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 29, 2009)

Combat was pretty good. Vic Morrow played a good role.
Hogan's Heroes is really good.
Black Sheep was really what got me into WWII and made me love the Corsair.
China Beach is way underrated. Good show.
Rat Patrol was good when I was a kid. I bought the DVD of season 1 and it's really not that great anymore.

But I had to vote for MASH. The first 5 or 6 years are just fantastic.


----------



## rochie (May 29, 2009)

loved Band of Brothers, M*A*S*H and also used to like tour of duty


----------



## Thorlifter (May 29, 2009)

drgondog said:


> To me Band of Brothers doesn't fit as a 'TV Show' - the only reason it didn't get released as a movies was the 10 hour problem..



Agree 100%. This was a mini series, not a TV show.


----------



## fly boy (May 29, 2009)

BOB my favorite of all time


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2009)

Cota, didn't know anybody else saw "Danger:UXB"!!!! Watched that religously!


----------



## diddyriddick (May 29, 2009)

MASH.


----------



## Coors9 (May 29, 2009)

Gotta go with Combat....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2009)

My favorite is Band of Brothers, but I also like just about every other one up there, especially Blacksheep Squadron, MASH and Tour of Duty.


----------



## Catch22 (May 29, 2009)

Dan'll have my ass over this one, but Blacksheep Squadron. Like Thor, the episodes my dad had taped helped get me into WWII (as well as models), but it really got me hooked on the Corsair. BoB is also great, but I had to go with the Blacksheep.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2009)

Black Sheep Squadron.
I still hear that air raid siren in the opening credits...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQCYG0C89uk_


Wheelsup


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

I also voted for Baa Baa Blacksheep.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baa_Baa_Black_Sheep_(TV_series)

Growing up, this show brought to me what my Grandfather was... I loved this show and it changed my life...

Presently, my favorite is Band of Brothers... Unreal show, the best of them all....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 30, 2009)

If I remember right Les, didn't your grandfather fly with the Black Sheep?


----------



## Cota1992 (May 30, 2009)

Torch said:


> Band of Brothers was a great series, always liked Combat, found some dvds in a supermarket of all places of the colored Combat shows. Could of sworn there was another series called Battlefield or something like, the introduction was black and white bayoneted rifles, ran around the same time as Combat.



There was a show called "Battle Line" that was black and white and featured archived combat footages and a vet from either sides of whatever battle they were talking about- if that's the one you are thinking of- the opening credits have two guys facing off with bayonets- I watched that all the time as a kid too.

I still can't get the opening music from Danger UXB out of my head either- my favorite show dealing with the Blitz. (Also the first nudity I ever saw on PBS when I was a kid!)

Sadly enough I got Black Sheep Squadron from Netflx as I too loved it as a kid. I wish I had stuck with those memories- I could only hang with a episode and a half before I sent it back- even just watching the planes...Sometimes it's good not to revisit those memories...


----------



## Watanbe (May 31, 2009)

Hogans Heroes is what I voted, although haven't seen many of the others. Mash and Dad's Army are also great.

Band of Brothers is brilliant but a mini series. I'm so glad they went to the effort of making something like Band of Brothers!


----------



## pbfoot (May 31, 2009)

Although it was also a mini series the Brit show called a Piece of Cake rates right up there with a Band of Brothers


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2009)

Cota, do you know if "Danger:UXB" is on DVD?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2009)

drgondog said:


> To me Band of Brothers doesn't fit as a 'TV Show' - the only reason it didn't get released as a movies was the 10 hour problem..
> 
> I would vote this one if you insist but sticking with 12 O'Clock High, then Combat (these should date me).


I stuck to the Tv shows, and there were so many good ones, I made it a multiple choice...that way you could put a couple in there if ya' had indecision! 

I know Band of Brothers was a good show, but it was produced as a mini-series, and I didn't include that or a number of other mini-series because that topic in itself would be a good poll to be discussed!

Sorry Imalko, I never heard of Allo Allo, but I have seen the Fowler's War series, produced by the BBC...and it has some great authentic stuff in it (aircraft, vehicles, uniforms, etc).


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry Imalko, I never heard of Allo Allo, but I have seen the Fowler's War series, produced by the BBC...



I'm surprised. It is very famous (at least in Europe) and long lasting British sitcom WW2 parody.

'Allo 'Allo! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia!


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2009)

Cota1992, thanks that sounds like it(Battle Line)...


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Cota, do you know if "Danger:UXB" is on DVD?



Yes it is- It's out of print but you can find it on Amazon for about 25 bucks- also Netflix has it.


----------



## sturmer (Jun 2, 2009)

i voted for band of brothers, but i feel like mentioning J*A*G


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2009)

No single favourite, but loved 'Allo 'allo, Dad's army, Hogan's heroes, M.A.S.H, It ain't half hot mum, and Tour of duty... Only saw a half-episode once of Band of brothers, and about 5 minutes of Piece of cake, but they looked good too.


----------

